
GraphJet: a real-time graph processing library - emilong
https://github.com/twitter/GraphJet
======
johnymontana
Is this actually being used in production at Twitter? Skimming the paper it's
not quite clear to me.

~~~
squarecog
Yes:
[https://twitter.com/aneeshs/status/773547228694589440](https://twitter.com/aneeshs/status/773547228694589440)

"We use GraphJet for serving contextual, personalized content recommendations
in real time, such as "You May Like", emails, notifications etc"

